# Radeon KMS and screen resolution

## Guayasil

I' desperately looking for the information... and I cannot find any  :Sad: 

I have a ATI Radeon 3470 card. I'm able to configure the KMS and it works. I know that KMS sets my console to the default, native resolution. Unfortunately this resolution is too high for me (1440x900 and a quite small LCD). I know that KMS allows switching between several modes. I'm looking for the information: how I can set the console resolution to something different (1280x800). vga=  and vesa= seem not to work. Is there any parameter for kernel than can force KMS to console with my preferred resolution? 

Thanks in advance

----------

## Guayasil

Finally I found it. Not 'vga=', not 'vesa=' but 'video='  :Smile: 

Is there any full list of KMS parameters?

Best regards,

M

----------

## bandreabis

i.e.

```
video=1024x768"
```

  :Question: 

----------

## dE_logics

 *Guayasil wrote:*   

> I' desperately looking for the information... and I cannot find any 
> 
> I have a ATI Radeon 3470 card. I'm able to configure the KMS and it works. I know that KMS sets my console to the default, native resolution. Unfortunately this resolution is too high for me (1440x900 and a quite small LCD). I know that KMS allows switching between several modes. I'm looking for the information: how I can set the console resolution to something different (1280x800). vga=  and vesa= seem not to work. Is there any parameter for kernel than can force KMS to console with my preferred resolution? 
> 
> Thanks in advance

 

Why not just enlarge the fonts?

----------

